# Hartville Ohio pics (more pics added )



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 10, 2020)

My first time going to this one , here’s a few pics


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 10, 2020)

great thank you ,will be there in the morning with some bikes and parts cheap.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Sep 10, 2020)

Great job Ron! Thanks for posting pics....


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 10, 2020)

No problem will add more tomorrow


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 10, 2020)

thanks for the pics of bikes and parts  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 11, 2020)

any more pics for to day


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes I added today’s on to yesterday, I left early so more probably came in , maybe someone can add more


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 11, 2020)

Found some nice NOS BMX parts and a bunch of bikes at the swap meet so far a great turn out and a great time with friends . Looks like another good day tomorrow


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 11, 2020)

Some quick photos of some bikes at the swap


----------



## Howard Gordon (Sep 12, 2020)

I had a great time at the meet this year.  Many thanks to the crew of hard working guys that promote and manage 2 shows a year.  I picked up some cool bicycle accessories along with some NOS hardware. Good time with good friends.
Thank you -- Howard.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 12, 2020)

Some quick photos of some bikes at the swap


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 12, 2020)

Some more great scores at the swap


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 12, 2020)

Nice pictures.  Thanks for posting.  Gives us all hope for better days ahead!


----------



## cbustapeck (Sep 13, 2020)

OMG! That's exactly the sort of Pea Picker that I would love! 

Do you have any idea who had it and how much they were asking?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 13, 2020)

I tried to get a price but never saw owner , heard later it wasn’t for sale


----------



## cbustapeck (Sep 13, 2020)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I tried to get a price but never saw owner , heard later it wasn’t for sale



Alas. Thank you.


----------



## catfish (Sep 13, 2020)

Very cool ! Thanks for posting!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 13, 2020)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I tried to get a price but never saw owner , heard later it wasn’t for sale



I had the Pea Picker and you are right it was not for sale it just happened to be in my trailer and when I pulled it out everyone wanted it but so did I lol,,,anyways a older man came by my spot and asked me every time  can you please sell it to me,,,well after a while I said ok to his offer of 500,,,yes it was a rust bucket but it was an all orig bike with a kool personality,I have many of the Krates in great shape but its funny because for the last 5 years I have been looking for one in this same condition and it was harder to find one like this than one in great shape lol,,,anyways went to a nice guy and two hours after I sold it to him he was riding it and how he got that chain to work is beyond me every link was froze.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 14, 2020)

Very cool , sounds like it went to the right person


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 14, 2020)

Any more pictures of that amazing '40s Hudson car?


----------



## 38Bike (Sep 14, 2020)

Hudson


----------



## 38Bike (Sep 14, 2020)

More Photos


----------



## 38Bike (Sep 14, 2020)

And More


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 14, 2020)

wow I missed the Lady SUPER X53 western flyer in blue  ,is that one still available


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 14, 2020)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Some more great scores at the swap
> 
> View attachment 1265490
> 
> ...



very nice ladies super is that still around??


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks for the Hudson pictures....here's the one I restored....same vintage, 1947


----------



## cbustapeck (Sep 14, 2020)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> I had the Pea Picker and you are right it was not for sale it just happened to be in my trailer and when I pulled it out everyone wanted it but so did I lol,,,anyways a older man came by my spot and asked me every time  can you please sell it to me,,,well after a while I said ok to his offer of 500,,,yes it was a rust bucket but it was an all orig bike with a kool personality,I have many of the Krates in great shape but its funny because for the last 5 years I have been looking for one in this same condition and it was harder to find one like this than one in great shape lol,,,anyways went to a nice guy and two hours after I sold it to him he was riding it and how he got that chain to work is beyond me every link was froze.



Great minds think alike. $500 was the number that seemed right to my pocketbook , especially with what those drum brakes go for.

I wasn’t so much looking for one in this condition as one that I could ride and enjoy inside my budget. I am glad it has gone to a good home.

I would so ride the snot out of that.


----------



## 38Bike (Sep 15, 2020)

And yet more


----------



## 38Bike (Sep 15, 2020)

Winding down


----------



## 38Bike (Sep 15, 2020)

The End


----------



## stoney (Sep 15, 2020)

Love that maroon Simplex, it looks just right.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 15, 2020)

Hello Caber's.!!! HOPE YOU.!!! AND YOURS.!!!  ARE DOING GREAT.!!!

OK I WAS THERE (H.B.S.M) & WHEN I LEFT.  I STOP FOR SOME ADDRESS ON MY ( G.P.S) AND I LOOK AT THESE,

BEAUTIFUL ,BEAUTIFUL. LITTLE CAR.


JUST PARK.  BY ME ON THE NICE GRASSY SPOT ALONG WITH THE NICE SHADE.

AND GUESS I'LL STOP LOOKING FOR.
THE ADDRESS. STEP OUT OF MY CAR.

& ASKED THE OWNER IF HE DON'T.





MIND IF I TAKE COUPLES OF PICTURES.

FROM HIS BEAUTIFUL CAR. & HE ANSWER. ME BACK (BTW.) THE CAR IS FOR SALE.!!!!  THANKS SIR. AND THE REST IS HISTORY...YOU GUYS KNOWN.
WHEN YOU HAVE @ BEAUTIFUL CAR LIKE.

THIS ONE FRONT OF YOUR,  EYES.



























From my cell Picts Gallery..(1949)Morris.

Hope you guys like it...


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 15, 2020)

anyone know how to get in touch with the seller of this ride on toy-red car with yellow top toy- toy is sitting inside a car?


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 15, 2020)

Great pictures!  Thanks to all who posted them..


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 15, 2020)

One of the bikes found at the Hartville bike swap . Just got done with the clean up though it was in great shape Western Flyer X 53


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 16, 2020)

Great pictures, thanks again for posting.  Wish there was any possibility of having a swap here (Detroit area).  Guess I'll have to go to Ann Arbor.


----------



## stoney (Sep 18, 2020)

Back to that maroon Simplex, clean with mild patina.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 19, 2020)

That looks like a good one Thanks for the pictures


----------



## PJ311foo (Dec 14, 2020)

Is that Raleigh X frame for sale?


----------

